# Rockwool turning green (mold?) and yellow leaves- help!



## Type_S150

*****UPDATED WITH PICS- SCROLL DOWN TO REPLIES*******     

Got some clones in a 4x4 tent using a flood table setup. Right now they seem to be barely growing, leaves are turning yellow and 2 cubes look like they are getting moldy. The light is air cooled, 1000w, temps in the mid 70s or so, maybe a tad higher in the middle of the day. 18 hours of light and it was being watered twice a day for about 15 minutes. What might be wrong? Not enough nutes? not enough water? Thanks


----------



## Timmyjg6

Well the rockwool is just normal, But the yellow leaves could be anything... Like many will tell you we need pictures because
 it could be a long list of things.... Over neuts, under neuts, PH......


----------



## maineharvest

are they rooting right now?  clones turn yellow when they are putting energy into establishing roots.


----------



## lyfr

ive never considered algae on rockwool a problem though recently hydrostoreguy told me it could encourage root probs...but ive never had em.  my first grow i was real worried so i took 5% bleach and small paint brush and dabbed it on algae a few minutes after last flood(with the logic being for bleach to dissipate as much as possible before its watered).  got rid of algae and had no ill effects but since ive learned it would have been much better to use h2o2.  they also have little covers made for your RW cubes which im gonna start using.


----------



## Crazy Horse

There is a hydro section u know. And a sick plant section.


----------



## massproducer

Yeah it is algae on your rockwool, the bad thing about algae is that it is an oxygen theif.  It can be sufficating your roots inside of the rockwool.  The easiest and safest way to get rid of algae is to block its light source.  Algae needs two things to grow water and light, cut 1 of the two and algae can not grow.  So you need to cover your cubes with some hydroton or something.

What is your ppm?


----------



## Type_S150

maineharvest said:
			
		

> are they rooting right now? clones turn yellow when they are putting energy into establishing roots.


 Well they were rooted in cocoanut cubes, then they were put atoop the rockwool (it looks like there are some roots growing into the rockwool). Its been about one week since they were first put  in. Some look like they have sprouted another set of leaves. Most are about 3-4" tall.


----------



## Type_S150

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> There is a hydro section u know. And a sick plant section.


 i thought i was in the hydro section actually. Maybe mods can move it to there or the sick plant section.


----------



## trillions of atoms

id be willing to bet there getting to much water and not enough O to the roots. whats the entire setup like? ph? nute line age of plant height etc.....we need some pics!


----------



## Type_S150

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> id be willing to bet there getting to much water and not enough O to the roots. whats the entire setup like? ph? nute line age of plant height etc.....we need some pics!


here are some pics. wow, this is going to take a sec, they look blurry to me. let me know if you need better pics. The nutes are from general hydro, its the flora line, so its floragro, floramicro, florabloom. These were clones from mature mother plants and are about 3" tall. It was recomended to use the vegative recipe by the owner of the shop, but maybe its too harsh? Should i be using the cuttling recipe? The tanle was just flushed today with florakleen. There are 5 recipes to go with- 
1. cuttlings and seedlings
2. general purpose
3. vegative growth
4. transition to bloom
5. bloom 







View attachment untitled.bmp


View attachment 7.bmp


----------



## calimeds

yea those cube caps were an awesome idea


----------



## manels1111

Whats the ph of your water?


----------



## NorCalHal

CubeCap said:
			
		

> Great idea! They are called CubeCaps go check them out at cubecap.ca
> 
> They will save you so many headaches!
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Peace


 

What headaches???? I can guarantee algea on your rockwool is not causing your plant to die. It is another factor for sure.

I have been rollin' Rockwool for YEARS. From 1x1's into 4 x 4's into 2 gal pots of shreaded rockwool.
Yes, I get algea. No, it does not effect ANYTHING. Shoot, sometimes the whole top of the 4x4 gets black. str8 black.
No issues at all. Anytime you have moisture and sunlight, albeit natural or man made, you will get algea. It does not "attack" your plant or smother your roots. Tear apart your rockwool cube and look at how "deep" it goes into the rockwool. Exactally.

Don't buy into the hype man. Just get your plants big and the plant canopy will block the light, causing the algea to die off anyway.


----------



## calimeds

um your forgetting that algae competes with the roots for not only water and oxygen but nutrients, just because YOU have no use for something does not mean that no one will. Tone it down a little norcalhal. Remember having experience does not make you the "AUTHORITY"!


----------



## CubeCap

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> What headaches???? I can guarantee algea on your rockwool is not causing your plant to die. It is another factor for sure.
> 
> I have been rollin' Rockwool for YEARS. From 1x1's into 4 x 4's into 2 gal pots of shreaded rockwool.
> Yes, I get algea. No, it does not effect ANYTHING. Shoot, sometimes the whole top of the 4x4 gets black. str8 black.
> No issues at all. Anytime you have moisture and sunlight, albeit natural or man made, you will get algea. It does not "attack" your plant or smother your roots. Tear apart your rockwool cube and look at how "deep" it goes into the rockwool. Exactally.
> 
> Don't buy into the hype man. Just get your plants big and the plant canopy will block the light, causing the algea to die off anyway.


 
Dude, you need some Algae schooling..Things are happening in your gardens that you are seemingly not aware of....Algae competes with the plants for oxygen and nutrients, Algae is the prefered breeding ground for the Fungus gnats, you know the ones? they are the tini fruit like flies, flying around your rooms, and they love to lay their eggs in that yummy Algae so its young can hatch into larva and go around feeding on your fine root hairs and burrowing into the stems of your plants (you don't see this with the naked eye and assume everything is hunky dory) besides the facts that Algae totally inhibits the Rookwool from breathing & draining correctly. Besides the fact that the holding capabilities of the Rockwool have been radically lessend because of the Algae  BLOCKING the top of the block so that the max amount of oxygen is no longer available FOR YOUR ROOTS TO BREATH!

So my friend other than what I have outline for you just now, I guess you are right, Algae does nothing bad..and it's all hype! 

Happy growing


----------



## calimeds

CubeCap said:
			
		

> Dude, you need some Algae schooling..Things are happening in your gardens that you are seemingly not aware of....Algae competes with the plants for oxygen and nutrients, Algae is the prefered breeding ground for the Fungus gnats, you know the ones? they are the tini fruit like flies, flying around your rooms, and they love to lay their eggs in that yummy Algae so its young can hatch into larva and go around feeding on your fine root hairs and burrowing into the stems of your plants (you don't see this with the naked eye and assume everything is hunky dory) besides the facts that Algae totally inhibits the Rookwool from breathing & draining correctly. Besides the fact that the holding capabilities of the Rockwool have been radically lessend because of the Algae  BLOCKING the top of the block so that the max amount of oxygen is no longer available FOR YOUR ROOTS TO BREATH!
> 
> So my friend other than what I have outline for you just now, I guess you are right, Algae does nothing bad..and it's all hype!
> 
> Happy growing



LOL oooooh slam! Right on cube caps school him some more, I love how someone has two decent harvests and call themselves "The Ultimate Guru"


----------



## New_2_Chronic

Do You Know what a Hijacked Thread is? You jackasses just did it,,,,

as far as slamming Norcal. I would just say "His plants speak for themselves." He would be someone I would listen too....IMO....

Just because whatever science book you opened up said algea is bad, doesnt make it so. I have also had algae on my clones plugs,,, it is not affecting the rooting process at all. and once you drop it in the medium you kill the algae anyway (remove the Light), so it ceases to be an factor.

lots of senior people here telling you they have algae with no probs...listen to it or not.....Its your choice... but slamming people is definately not something we want here,,,,

just my .02.....


----------



## calimeds

lol, we're not talking about putting rockwool into a medium first of all, we're talking about using rockwool AS the medium. Second of all we're you even in the convo? or are you just trying to put in your 2 cents


----------



## New_2_Chronic

> Got some clones in a 4x4 tent using a flood table setup. Right now they seem to be barely growing, leaves are turning yellow and 2 cubes look like they are getting moldy. The light is air cooled, 1000w, temps in the mid 70s or so, maybe a tad higher in the middle of the day. 18 hours of light and it was being watered twice a day for about 15 minutes. What might be wrong? Not enough nutes? not enough water? Thanks


 
This was the original question posted in this thread, so yes you did hijack it....Point One,

Second of all we're you even in the convo? or are you just trying to put in your 2 centsToday 08:10 PM

You arent the brightest bulb in the growroom are you? Okay well let me answer that by posting my closing in my last post.....



> just my .02.....


 
Point 2.... Now will you be continuing to show what an *** you are or can you show some respect to the owner of this thread and STFU?

My apologies TYPE_S150


----------



## calimeds

Um no, I was actually just scolding norcalhal for his attitude. Saying I thought that the cube caps were a good idea. The original poster said his cubes were getting moldy, of course that could be an issue. We were right on topic as far as im concerned. LMAO Wait you insult my intelligence and then use obscenities right after? Ever hear foul language is an ignorant mind expressing itself forcefully?


----------



## New_2_Chronic

sounds like someone read a fortune cookie......


----------



## Killertea08

Nope New 2 Chronic sounds like someone needs to freakin take a bong rip haha.   
all this drama because of algae lol.  Im sure its a problem as the books say it is but im sure you can still grow plenty of buds that are effected with it.  Its probably something that is always bound to happen sooner or later with moist conditions with lots of light.  So guys can we all just, get along:bong:


----------



## NorCalHal

CubeCap said:
			
		

> Dude, you need some Algae schooling..Things are happening in your gardens that you are seemingly not aware of....Algae competes with the plants for oxygen and nutrients, Algae is the prefered breeding ground for the Fungus gnats, you know the ones? they are the tini fruit like flies, flying around your rooms, and they love to lay their eggs in that yummy Algae so its young can hatch into larva and go around feeding on your fine root hairs and burrowing into the stems of your plants (you don't see this with the naked eye and assume everything is hunky dory) besides the facts that Algae totally inhibits the Rookwool from breathing & draining correctly. Besides the fact that the holding capabilities of the Rockwool have been radically lessend because of the Algae BLOCKING the top of the block so that the max amount of oxygen is no longer available FOR YOUR ROOTS TO BREATH!
> 
> So my friend other than what I have outline for you just now, I guess you are right, Algae does nothing bad..and it's all hype!
> 
> Happy growing


 

Complete nOOb.

Seriously, have you ever even grown b4? So your tellin' me if I get algea on my rockwool, I am doomed?? Fungas gnats are going to kill my plants?
Algea on top of my rockwool will also inhibit O2 to my roots?????? It will also totally inhibits the breathing and draining correctly??? Dude, it is OBVIOUS you do not know what you are talking about, or you can't grow to save your life, which also means you don't know what you are talking about.

Remember, this is a MJ forum, not a Crackhead forum.

Cmon meow.

Dude, it is obvious that u and calimeds are tryin' to sell your lame plastic covers that have been in and around the scene for ALONG time. They quickly fade away.


And calimeds, you aint "scolding" anyone with bad info. And ya, I have had 2 harvests in my life. Don't be a fool man. Get a real job.


You fools ever hear of H2O2???? Kills fungus gnats and algea, while supplying O2 to your roots.

Bottom line, Algea on your rockwool cubes Type s150 is nothing to worry about AT ALL.

As a matter of fact, I will take some pics of my girls that shows crazy algea on the Rockwool. You will also notice beautiful plants coming out of the rockwool, not even phased by the "horrible, gnat producing, O2 inhibiting, root killing algea".


----------



## Killertea08

Haha


----------



## calimeds

your an idiot, we never said they would be "doomed" we merely stated that is not optimal.


----------



## New_2_Chronic

DAMN NEWBIES think they know everything!!!!!!:hitchair:


----------



## trillions of atoms

ok ok ok....chill people. 


im curious as to how a plastic cover breathes better than algea? and it IS algea NOT mold. There isnt a huge deal having the algea around, its more a pest than a threat so i wouldnt worry type_

i believe its your flood and drain time thats is hindering growth- try flooding less with more space inbetween each  flood. that will provide the O that they need. i know this is an old thread that yall are arguing on anyway.... but if your still having issues and your ph is cool- then try swapping up on the F/D times....i think that will help.

goodluck brother.


----------



## Tater

Calimed it is you that is suffering from ID Ten T syndrom, you've been made go try to fool someone else, or maybe make a new account and try again.  We can play spot the self promoting retailer.  Should be a good time.


----------



## CubeCap

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Complete nOOb.
> 
> Seriously, have you ever even grown b4? So your tellin' me if I get algea on my rockwool, I am doomed?? Fungas gnats are going to kill my plants?
> Algea on top of my rockwool will also inhibit O2 to my roots?????? It will also totally inhibits the breathing and draining correctly??? Dude, it is OBVIOUS you do not know what you are talking about, or you can't grow to save your life, which also means you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Remember, this is a MJ forum, not a Crackhead forum.
> 
> Cmon meow.
> 
> Dude, it is obvious that u and calimeds are tryin' to sell your lame plastic covers that have been in and around the scene for ALONG time. They quickly fade away.
> 
> 
> And calimeds, you aint "scolding" anyone with bad info. And ya, I have had 2 harvests in my life. Don't be a fool man. Get a real job.
> 
> 
> You fools ever hear of H2O2???? Kills fungus gnats and algea, while supplying O2 to your roots.
> 
> Bottom line, Algea on your rockwool cubes Type s150 is nothing to worry about AT ALL.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I will take some pics of my girls that shows crazy algea on the Rockwool. You will also notice beautiful plants coming out of the rockwool, not even phased by the "horrible, gnat producing, O2 inhibiting, root killing algea".


 
I really don't want to, or have time to turn this into a duel of knowledge or witts, you are clearly unarmed, Lol - (I just want to say in advance that I borrowed that line from somewere and have always been looking for an oportunity to use it)..I think it has found a home with you..

Funny, have I ever grown before? Dude I am one of the pioneers, I have been growing and crossing things, In/out, rockwool, dirt, flood/drain/areoponics, Coco blah blah blah...for longer than most of you numb nuts have been alive...and know every one in the industry.. You are truley lucky and should feel privilaged that I am even speaking with you...

I don't want to make this into an ad for the Caps and apologize if it comes off this way, It is not intened to be so..

CubeCaps were invented because in a large to massive grow facility the amount of Fungus gnat Larva that you can get in a block when you have 3,000 blocks +++ is stagering. You can literaly pick up the odd plant and the stem would pop right out of the rockwool block into your hand because of the Lara that were feeding off of the roots and their was nothing left to hold the plant into the medium..Algae is the prefered breeding ground of thr Fungus gnat, no breeding ground, NO BREEDING!

We aren't talking about beeing doomed or dead grow rooms if ya don't stop Algae and Gnats, we are talking about optimal conditions for a GREATER YIELD! 

Always room for improvment isn't there? Ya, Stubborn little **** head, know it all! (Opps did I say that out loud?)

To you little guys with 1 to100 plants, it really doesn't matter to much, a sticky card here and there and your done...

When you have a huge greenhouse or multiple greenhouses, believe me, IT MATTERS! 

Can you understand this?

You are only speaking out of ignorence and thats cool dude, talk on, it's funny to me, How does your shoe taste?. 

CubeCap is all over the world as far as Japan & Australia. The company doesn't need your 10 Cap order, believe me..

CubeCaps are mainly for the Food crop producers of the world Tomatos & Cucumbers ect..Of course on a much smaller scale very helpfull in all grow types, wink. 

Not only for its Algae and Gnat elimination, It saves water & nutrients by half (50% Less) and produces better yields...Very wicked reflective!

To answer someones question earlier, the caps are breathable because they are made to sit elivated off of the block with air slots all around..

You even get new roots growing out of the top of the block without the Algae present creating a new micro enviroment..

Anyhow guys , Look, all due respect to your new found hobby and the ability to repeat **** and act like you've done it.....

I appreciate those of you who have commented in favor of the Caps...Cali

To those of you who are haters, chill out..You learned something today, embrase it...

In this thread someone was complaining about Algae, I saw it and thought I would help. I don't know how it turned into a debate.. 

I hope you will stop now with your comments and let people get help with their questions.

I feel bad that this has all been about CubeCap claims and not about the original question  ..I will try to give a gift back to you all who might want it.

If any of you have out there got caught up in this dumb *** **** and weren't able to get answers to questions that you might have, if you want to, you could ask me and I will tell you the straight ****!

Peace, happy growing...

Calimeds - I could have some caps sent to you as a gift if you like...
complete nOOB, I would even send you and NorCalHal some too..

Later


----------



## trillions of atoms

cubecap.... i will tell you once to stop the name calling. this isnt the place for it. grow it and grow UP. There is no need for your flaming on this board or anyone else....

Do you have anything else to say?

there is no problem with debate. but to call names, flame, and try and start an altercation with other members is unnessisary....

Please take the trolling elsewhere if you wish to continue to post like you have been.


----------



## New_2_Chronic

> Lol Dude I saw pictures of your big grow... You have like 8 plants and they all died! LOl are you joking..


 
you odviously dont know how to read very well...No Dead plants in my grow.........:hitchair: 




> To you little guys with 1 to100 plants, it really doesn't matter to much, a sticky card here and there and your done...



Thats about everyone on here....This forumn is not for the commercial gowers and in fact they are looked down upon here for so many reasons. Your cubecaps advertisement is clearly targeting these style grows so you wont find much of an audience here im afraid...



> Funny, have I ever grown before? Dude I am one of the pioneers, I have been growing and crossing things, In/out, rockwool, dirt, flood/drain/areoponics, Coco blah blah blah...for longer than most of you numb nuts have been alive...and know every one in the industry.. You are truley lucky and should feel privilaged that I am even speaking with you...



OH OH OH.....can I be the first to bow at your royal feet?  5 posts and none of them are constructive in any way.....Offer up some of your YEARS of experince to help someone and not advertise or flame the board and maybe some credibility to what you are saying can be attained....

Respect is earned, Not expected,,,,, 

BTW someone on here said it best...



> Fighting on the internet is like being in the special olympics.....
> Sure you may win.....but your still retarded.....


----------



## calimeds

This thread is pretty much over seeing as you guys just wanna debate with someone over the internet instead of addressing the problems so peace out.

Cube caps I feel your pain.


----------



## New_2_Chronic

Could CubeCaps and CaliMeds be the same person?

Caps was the only one on this forumn interested in this crap the guy is pushing...


----------



## NorCalHal

CubeCap said:
			
		

> Funny, have I ever grown before? Dude I am one of the pioneers, I have been growing and crossing things, In/out, rockwool, dirt, flood/drain/areoponics, Coco blah blah blah...for longer than most of you numb nuts have been alive...and know every one in the industry.. You are truley lucky and should feel privilaged that I am even speaking with you...


 

One of the Pioneers???? Are you kidding? If you were my dimwitted friend, you would realize that "cube caps" are a joke. And please, you have no idea of what I am about or what and who I know. You really think you are the only one who has grown indoors for years? Silly Rabbit. This is Cali.

And whats this crap about 7 plants?? You can't read well I see. You clown my grow and never even seen it. And beleive me young lady, this aint my first rodeo.

What you should do is go post this crap @ icmag and see how they laugh at you. 

This forum is basically for beggining growers with smaller set-ups. You come in here tryin to peddle your plastic crap and scare the hell out of the new guys. Just lame. I think Tater and I have your number bud.
And beleive me, if you were the "man" and mr. big time grower, you sure wouldn't be tryin to sell little plastic caps for rockwool cubes to make money.

And your little therory of "bigger" than 100 plants need cube caps is still a joke. I really don't think you have ever seen a big op, or you would know caps are just not needed man. Do you think this is a new idea??
How long have you been growin? in the industry?? You must be from Canada. This crap gets no play in cali.


----------



## trillions of atoms

norcal i see your drift but its doing nothing but fueling the fire.....come on man.



 Be the better man!


----------



## NorCalHal

Haha...you are from Canada. No offence to Canadians, but this guy is seriously clueless.

I'm in the Bay jr., where real men grow chronic. Now I understand your thinking. AFU. We are so far ahead of your BC crap you try to push it's sickening. Thats why they give "beasters" as we call away for so cheap.
And sorry bro, your little cube caps are not going to make your smoke any better. 


Pioneers....LOL.


----------



## NorCalHal

Srry trillions, I posted before I saw yours.   This guy just makes me laugh.
And by the way Cube, I'll be talking to my Hydrofarm rep about your business tactics.


----------



## CubeCap

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> *****UPDATED WITH PICS- SCROLL DOWN TO REPLIES*******
> 
> Got some clones in a 4x4 tent using a flood table setup. Right now they seem to be barely growing, leaves are turning yellow and 2 cubes look like they are getting moldy. The light is air cooled, 1000w, temps in the mid 70s or so, maybe a tad higher in the middle of the day. 18 hours of light and it was being watered twice a day for about 15 minutes. What might be wrong? Not enough nutes? not enough water? Thanks


 
I have probably posted a total of 10 times in my life and 5 of them is from here..6 now. So the "posting edicate" I am not really up on.

Originally I came across this Algae comment on the net and wound up here so thought since I was here I would answer the guy to help him out..Damn, I will never do that again.

I see that your post was entered some time ago..I hope you figured out by now, or some helpful person from here told you that most likley you were over watering your plants..

I don't the how old your plants were but, when they are small babies they only need to be kept moist, not wet..You can water them even once a week or so (always keep in mind to keep the roots moist, never dry them out). You shouldn't water on a timer until you know the plants rythm and more importantly, only when they need it!

A 15 minute flood is to long, if they are in a rockwool medium they wick up water fast so all ya need to do is run the water undernieth the block to moisten the roots without a flood and when they need a real good watering, only flood the table up to 1/4 inch on the bottom of the block, JUST 1/4 inch!..for a time of 2 to 4 minutes (Keep your eb and flow LEVEL, not on any decline..and a remember a FAST FAST DRAIN so you get a good pull down sucking on your block the capilary action of the downward drain pulls FRESH oxygen throught he block...That gives your plant a nice air exchange..that is also another reason to let the rockwool block dry out a tad...if you keep it comlpletly saturated all the time there is not a good air exchange in your block getting oxygen to your AIR ROOTS that are locted in the top 1/3 of your growing medium..

Another good reason why ALGAE Screws things up..like I stated before "BLOCKS CAPILARY" action...

Pick the block up and feel it, if it's moist leave it alone...

It is actually a good thing to deprive the plant of water and stress it out a bit (not to much) then hit it with a fresh nutrient solution blast and watch it grow..

Most common problem for yellow is over water or ph lock (meaning ph is out of acceptable range) or bad well water!

I hope this helps


----------



## CubeCap

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> One of the Pioneers???? Are you kidding? If you were my dimwitted friend, you would realize that "cube caps" are a joke. And please, you have no idea of what I am about or what and who I know. You really think you are the only one who has grown indoors for years? Silly Rabbit. This is Cali.
> 
> And whats this crap about 7 plants?? You can't read well I see. You clown my grow and never even seen it. And beleive me young lady, this aint my first rodeo.
> 
> What you should do is go post this crap @ icmag and see how they laugh at you.
> 
> This forum is basically for beggining growers with smaller set-ups. You come in here tryin to peddle your plastic crap and scare the hell out of the new guys. Just lame. I think Tater and I have your number bud.
> And beleive me, if you were the "man" and mr. big time grower, you sure wouldn't be tryin to sell little plastic caps for rockwool cubes to make money.
> 
> And your little therory of "bigger" than 100 plants need cube caps is still a joke. I really don't think you have ever seen a big op, or you would know caps are just not needed man. Do you think this is a new idea??
> How long have you been growin? in the industry?? You must be from Canada. This crap gets no play in cali.


 
I guess you don't read well either, I never said that over 100 plants needs caps...I said it is for large operations were an infestation of Fungus gnats are harmful. Even If you have one plant you should use them...cleaner enviorment by far..amoung tons of other attributes..

By the way how can you say with any certainly that Algae isn't a problem when clearly you have never expireinced a harvest without Algae..So how do you know?Think about it.

You should pick up a magazine, any publication that you read and trust, High times? Skunk? Treating yourself, or Go on the Cubecap web site and see the list of Magazines for yourself..Check out on the web in Japan "Tree people"...you will discover that this is a well recieved, used and needed product..

I see that this site is promoting Nirvana seeds..Give them a call ..ask them about the caps... they have them...so does DNA, Delt 9, Kiwi, KC Brains, Soma, Sensi, everyone in Holland knows us and loves us.. Call any one of these stores and ask for yourself...I am not a talker..I am a PROOF guy! and I am proving it to you..

So I challenge you PROVE me wrong..PROOF being the optimum word here.

I guess you are calling all these guys that wrote articals Newbies and lyers to, right? They tried them, did you? Cause if I am full of crap all these guys are to..

So who do we believe a yappy Mr NOrCAl, or seasond old school and cutting edge growers and breeders that have used the cubecaps...and written articals in magazines.... I have provided open proof in published material that you can easily find and all you have done is just comment from a non factual standpoint....C'mon dude..

by the way you talk about icmag, I Have been there for years we are all breeders on there sharing info.

I wanted to post the "Ontario minister of Agriculture" study on "Fungus gnat damage in Greenhouses" for you all to read but I have not posted 15 times yet... so i can not give you the url ...You will have to read it on the web site of cubecap.ca for yourself.. Don't just talk without FACTS!

Peace

P.S. Why do you not believe in the 12 UNIVERSITY STUDIES from the United States explaining the problems of Fungus gnats in greenhouse.

Stop being a negative guy...you can not ignore scientific data, can you?

P.S.S.


----------



## Growdude

CubeCap said:
			
		

> I don't want to make this into an ad for the Caps and apologize if it comes off this way, It is not intened to be so..


 
Maybe if your name wasnt CubeCap I would believe that.


----------



## NorCalHal

As I stated bro, you are years behind us. Noone uses Ebb&flo with 4" cubes ONLY anymore, that is late 80's stuff man.

I was just in the 'Dam and nowhere did I see "cubecaps". I know DNA personally.

Now, I will concede that if I had a greenhouse full of tomato plants, and all I did was ebb&flo 4" cubes, your product might be a benefit.
But, if you transfer your cube to another medium ( I use 2 gal pots with shreaded rockwool), then your argument is pointless.
As soon as I transfer my cube to its own pot, within 2 weeks the canopy is large enough to block light to the pots, thus killing off "the deadly,gnat breeding algea" and all is well.
 Fungal gnats are more of a problem with DWC or grows using grorocks. But, American Agritech beat you to the punch with "caps" that fit net baskets.

Have you ever tried H2O2? Kills gnats and thier larvea with the quickness.

And please, again, you do not know me or how long I have been at the game.
This is my 24th year growin the mighty herb.I HAVE done articles for Maximum Yeild. Cmon man, where do you think Max is at?? 
 And yes, I started hydro by using ebb & flo tables with 4" cubes as the only medium. If you would have came on the scene back then and introduced these caps, I might have fallen for it. But I am older and wiser and just plain out know better.
And I have used "covers" for algea when I first started. And yes, they worked, but there was no difference in plant health or yeild. Just a PITA putting them on and off during harvests/planting. 

Now, lets get to your "facts".

You mention numerous mags that have articles about your product. Well my friend, they are not articles, they are advertisments. You paid to have "cubecaps" placed in the mags. BIG difference between advertisments and an article.

And about icmag, ya man, I know what it is, remember, I mentioned it to you!
And I have never seen no "cubecaps" on icmag bragging about a new "invention".

Look man, I understand your game. More Power to ya. It is just the fact that you come in here and tought these caps as the end all be all of algea and fungal gnats. You then proceed to slam me and tell me I don't know what I am talking about and I have 2 grows under my belt with 7 plants?? Foolish.

I do believe that your little caps do help prevent algea, thus taking ONE of the breeding grounds for gnats out of the equation. But, as I said, these are only good for folks that do a whole cycle growing in nothing but cubes, which, most folks do not. Most of the smaller growers here use DWC, and yes, have fungal gnat issues. Go address that.

What you should have done is try to sell your "drip caps", that ,my canadian friend, has my interest. I am VERY interested in those, as that is my method of choice, drip over rockwool. I like the idea of evenly spreading the nuits over the whole cube. Currently, I use "feed spikes" that tend to only feed in one spot and then trickle down, thus missing 95% of the top 4x4 cube when feeding. 

So, good luck on your venture. Stick wqith the Drip caps and ditch the Covers. 
If you REALLY want to help out the community, breed a strain that loses all it's leaves the day before harvest.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Thats more like it


----------



## NorCalHal

Thanks Trillions. I came home from the Bay last nite and dealt with madness all day and traffic all the way home. I may have been a little harsh. But a good Sour Deisel joint this morning str8ened me right out.

I have no hard feelings to Cubecaps, shoot, we are all in the same family


----------



## trillions of atoms

agreed


----------



## Tater

Wow, pretty cool read once you wade through the fluff.  Once again though if retailers were simply upfront I'm sure they would be met with much more open arms.  In my opinion there is nothing wrong with using commercial hydro setups, but there is something wrong with trying to misrepresent yourself.


----------



## CubeCap

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> As I stated bro, you are years behind us. Noone uses Ebb&flo with 4" cubes ONLY anymore, that is late 80's stuff man.
> 
> I was just in the 'Dam and nowhere did I see "cubecaps". I know DNA personally.
> 
> Now, I will concede that if I had a greenhouse full of tomato plants, and all I did was ebb&flo 4" cubes, your product might be a benefit.
> But, if you transfer your cube to another medium ( I use 2 gal pots with shreaded rockwool), then your argument is pointless.
> As soon as I transfer my cube to its own pot, within 2 weeks the canopy is large enough to block light to the pots, thus killing off "the deadly,gnat breeding algea" and all is well.
> Fungal gnats are more of a problem with DWC or grows using grorocks. But, American Agritech beat you to the punch with "caps" that fit net baskets.
> 
> Have you ever tried H2O2? Kills gnats and thier larvea with the quickness.
> 
> And please, again, you do not know me or how long I have been at the game.
> This is my 24th year growin the mighty herb.I HAVE done articles for Maximum Yeild. Cmon man, where do you think Max is at??
> And yes, I started hydro by using ebb & flo tables with 4" cubes as the only medium. If you would have came on the scene back then and introduced these caps, I might have fallen for it. But I am older and wiser and just plain out know better.
> And I have used "covers" for algea when I first started. And yes, they worked, but there was no difference in plant health or yeild. Just a PITA putting them on and off during harvests/planting.
> 
> Now, lets get to your "facts".
> 
> You mention numerous mags that have articles about your product. Well my friend, they are not articles, they are advertisments. You paid to have "cubecaps" placed in the mags. BIG difference between advertisments and an article.
> 
> And about icmag, ya man, I know what it is, remember, I mentioned it to you!
> And I have never seen no "cubecaps" on icmag bragging about a new "invention".
> 
> Look man, I understand your game. More Power to ya. It is just the fact that you come in here and tought these caps as the end all be all of algea and fungal gnats. You then proceed to slam me and tell me I don't know what I am talking about and I have 2 grows under my belt with 7 plants?? Foolish.
> 
> I do believe that your little caps do help prevent algea, thus taking ONE of the breeding grounds for gnats out of the equation. But, as I said, these are only good for folks that do a whole cycle growing in nothing but cubes, which, most folks do not. Most of the smaller growers here use DWC, and yes, have fungal gnat issues. Go address that.
> 
> What you should have done is try to sell your "drip caps", that ,my canadian friend, has my interest. I am VERY interested in those, as that is my method of choice, drip over rockwool. I like the idea of evenly spreading the nuits over the whole cube. Currently, I use "feed spikes" that tend to only feed in one spot and then trickle down, thus missing 95% of the top 4x4 cube when feeding.
> 
> So, good luck on your venture. Stick wqith the Drip caps and ditch the Covers.
> If you REALLY want to help out the community, breed a strain that loses all it's leaves the day before harvest.


 

NorCalHal thanks for the half compliment, and thank you for your opinion about eliminating CubeCaps from our line, unfortunately since we have sold just over 500,000 in the first two years of the 3,4 & 6 sizes, I would imagine it would not be a smart move for us to do that.
Of course we advertise in those mags and like I said before, they all have done their own stories on us outside our support through advertising.

Regarding icmag I said that my posts are with the FREEZLAND & M39 strains speaking to the original owner of the Super sativa seed bank North Holland, from late 70s..There strain M39 a 45 day flowering plant was originally called 5 way not many people know this but M39 was the code in the book for ordering of the 5 way. There is some pioneer knowledge from the vault for you..

Since you know Don & Aaron from DNA and Lisa from Max yield..Give Lisa a call and ask her about the upcoming company profile they are doing on us and then ask Don & Aaron how they are enjoying the Caps..I love there Chocolope from last year..We discussed when we were together me getting them our killer jack flash genetics and them crossing it with their Lope and calling it Jackalope Still on the table, that convo..

The Chocolope is so yummy just like the Buddha Cheese, I love that skunk #1 that is dotting all through those yummy after taste skunk mixes. It should have won the 20th Cup. I will say hello to them for you if you like, in 3 weeks. Do they know you by this NorCalHal name?

Next time youre in the Dam pop in to Dampkring grow shop and look at the caps on their shelves..Ask them questions if you like.

Gentlemen I didn't come on here to sell any caps, far from it, business is very good and we are worldwide. I was just answering the fluffin GREEN question and the NorCalHal started his rant, dissing the product that I recommended.

To show you there are no hard feelings I would gladly send each and every one of you caps for free to check out for yourselves. 

NorCal, I will even send you some new DripCaps wrapped up with a bow for you to try out , my gift to you, enjoy. 

We are at the world Horti fair in Holland in 3 weeks for the grand unveiling of the DripCap. Growers of the Vegetable and Flower crops from all around the globe who represent the food crops which you all eat..Then on to Dubai for the New Year, to help them conserve water in a country were that resource is worth more than oil..

This is the market for CubeCap & DripCap...I don't know if you remember that the caps (besides Algae gnat and all the rest of it) use HALF the water and nutrients and produces better yields. Youre a smart guy, so you do this math, there are one billion Rockwool cubes sold each and every year. We have an efficacy report coming out soon proving that the caps will allow you to use half the water and produce a better crop..Now tell me NorCal, do you still think I am here to sell a few caps to some cool Cali hobby farmers?

I am glad that you have been growing for 24 years I am right there along with you and with my next statement no disrespect intended but I was doing 20 to 70 light shows, starting with one light 28 years ago ,grew haze and g13 then and everything else since, I had to
retire from that by the way. In that situation where you have allot of plants, the larva, like I stated before literally nibbled the roots right out of the cube. Imagine shows like that, you cannot give the love and care to the crop like a small show...You would be sleeping there all night.lol

anyhow boys gotta run let me know if any of you want some early xmas gifts from "dimwitted, commercializing couldn't grow a bud for my life, lying CubeCap guy"

have a good one, grow happy

Peace

p.s NorCal do me a favour and look on the CubeCap site at the pictures of Algae in greenhouses . You will see that they take the 4" or 6" block and stack it on top of another rockwool slab..and depending on the type of crop the plant could be there for a year..this is why Cubecaps are valuble to this method.


----------



## CubeCap

I forgot to address some of your comments. We are years behind you? that is just a silly statement. Do you actually believe in your head that our technologies or genetics are any different than yours? You should travel a bit more if you actually believe that. 

Your other statment saying that, no body floods and drains any more? Dude ya ok.. I loose a bit of respect for you when I see a statments like that..

You also said that you used covers before, the only covers that were around before ours were pieces of cut out plastic that you hold down with tooth pics and they did a great job of suffocating your plants because they sat directly on top of the block. Ours are elevated and create a wonderful micro climate between the block and cap.. 

and dude, there is NO HYPE, having a clean facility is not hype, you have a clean house don't you?

take care


----------



## NorCalHal

Great retort my friend.

As far as "years" behind, I am refering to method ie. ebb & flo with cubes only. Not many folks do that anymore, at least in the Bay for sure. This is a fact man, I see it. If you really think that ebb & flo over cubes is the best way to promote healthy root growth for top strains, then I am loosing a little respect for you.
And, I stated that the caps, imho, are viable for commercial growers only.
Like the folks pumping "beasters" into the US. 
Cannabible 3 has a great article discussing "beasters".
I do believe that your caps will work, but I still do not buy into them making your plant healthier or better yeilding, that is for sure.

DNA knows me by my real name only. I spent quite a bit of time with them going over Cannalope haze and LA Con, which I finally germinated and have got going. They are the first ones that I took a pic with holding the coveted "cannibis cup" Are they still Gray Area exclusive? They are one of the few folks in 'Dam that still grow with cubes, most grow in soil, organically.
Except for Commercial grows involving big "shows". Haha, you are a down dude, I like putting on "shows" myself 

I see no mention of anything regarding the Bay Area? If you take some time and come down to Nor-Cal, you will see we have overtaken Holland as the Cannabis development leader my friend. The only thing Holland has over us is the Law, for now. We still have to be quite stealth. But the breeding and techniques used here are smokin' the Dam. And soon, within 2-3 years, I believe that So-Cal will overtake us here in the Bay. So-Cal is really blowing up.
Shoot man, DNA are from L.A. What does that say?

So, all in all, I believe we are both correct. The Cube Caps (see, I actually capitilized your product!) do have a place in the industry. But as far as the small guy who has 6 plants, I do not believe that they would gain that guy too much.

I'll be keeping an eye on your site to see when the Drip Caps are available. I was actually talking to a partner last nite who is also very interested.
I think your Drip Caps would go over big in and around the Bay Area and So-Cal. There are alot more folks growing in Cali then Holland. Alot bigger shows too.


----------



## NorCalHal

Hey, and what about a strain that loses all leaves lthe day before harvest?


----------



## CubeCap

We were in the bay area last year with the Max yield show and at the Advanced nutients party too with the painted girls and the snakes..( not me personally I am not allowed in the states) DNA is still exclusive to grey area.

Genetics that loose leaves the day before harvest has still some time to go..

Like I think I said said the ebb & flo tables are not the only application for 4" & 3" people  stack those small blocks on top of slabs or 6" blocks..

We will be updating the web site to show the 3" and 4" that get stacked on top of the 6" blocks.. It is so cool, you trace out your 3 or 4 inch block on the underside of the 6" cap and cut it out then you can stack the 3 & 4" directly on top of it. With a cap on the 6 and one on the smaller 3" or 4"

Anyhow can we drop this debate now? I agree with you a small operation with one light does not need the caps like a big one does ..But small guys are using them trying to optimize there garden as much as they can to, why have Fungus gnats if you don't have to? Why have Algae growing on your blocks if you don't have to?

You can drive your car for a long time without taking to much care of it to. But i like to change my oil often and treat it the best I can for optimal performce.

On just one plant if it is caked with Algae, that is not healthy or optimal, right? can you grow with Algae of course you can, I have, we all have and most still do..Does CubeCap get ride of that , yes sir, it most certainly does..

Use them or don't at least you have a good option of not having Algae in your facility..

I know that all my friends use them and we have many hydroponic stores all over that we sell to for hobby guys to use and they love them and use them all over Cali as well..

I will let you know when the DripCaps are available, Oct 1st for the 6" and the 3" & 4" dRIP TWO MONTHS AFTER THAT, OPPS sorry for caps..

By the way when I clicked on your OG Kush link..That is were I saw the 7 plants on a drip table, this is were I got the impression. As far my quote about a harvest dieing, I think I read that from the other guys link..New2Chronic..I like the OG if it's real (not saying yours isn't but people talk) The purple Kush from BC is so killer, yummy I can smell that all day, to bad there is only clones available of that..





Have a good day, Happy growing


----------



## NorCalHal

Cheers Cubecaps! No hard feelings bro.

I was @ Advanced's party also. Good times! You can't come to the US?? What, are you friends with Marc or something?

I have also done 4" blocks on slabs. I didn't really like it because you could not move the girls around easily.

I do concede, I am sure your caps work, and, they are better then the plastic film covers I have seen.

I really think your drip caps are ging to go off. Great idea and I think will go well around here. Go to Envitionmental Concepts in Berkely, his clientel go big and he would move a ton of those. 

The kush grow in my sig was a nice harvest. And you are correct, very kind smoke, if you get the real. I do agree with you, there is alot of folks who talk about having the real. My cut is from Orgnkid himself.

Take care.


----------

